# how to harvest in 60 days outdoors?



## jethro (Apr 28, 2011)

I sent away for fem. Kush/skunk seeds that you harvest in 60 days.  Do I have to wait till July to plant outdoors?  I live in midwest


----------



## Hick (Apr 28, 2011)

only in order to "harvest in 60 days"..   actually, the "60 days" is only a rough reference to flowering time under 12/12 lighting. Outdoors, usually matures in late September to mid October, (strain dependant), regardless of "when" you put them outdoors.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 28, 2011)

Unless you have an auto flowering strain, plants need to go through a vegetative period before they will flower.  The 60 days is the flowering period.  In acuality, outdoor plants generally take 4-5 months.


----------



## jethro (Apr 28, 2011)

Im pretty sure they are autoflower.Does that mean I have to wait till July?


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 28, 2011)

autoflower means you plant them when you want and they will veg then automatically flower, regardless of photoperiod.


----------



## jethro (Apr 28, 2011)

Great, That means I can plant now and also in July for 2 separate harvests.  Kudos to whoever invented a way to fool the plant.


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 28, 2011)

Kudos to God? lol

This is not fooling anything. You should research Cannabis Ruderalis.

(change XX to tt)
hXXp://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cannabis_ruderalis


----------



## jethro (Apr 28, 2011)

Thx, I will.  I admit ignnorance/laziness to the subject.  Just seemed easier to ask here. I assumed it was a botanist in some lab.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 28, 2011)

I think that you should make sure that it is an auto.  Where did you get the seed?


----------



## Locked (Apr 28, 2011)

Kill the live link in your post....it is against the rules. Change the http to hXXp


----------



## leafminer (Apr 29, 2011)

All I can say is, I hope it's not AK48


----------



## jethro (Apr 29, 2011)

Sorry, not sure what live link you are referring to.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 29, 2011)

jethro said:
			
		

> p://www.worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com/[/url]



Well, make sure that you ordered an auto--Kush/Skunk is not necessarily an auto.


----------



## jethro (Apr 29, 2011)

Darn, They just informed me that I did not order an autoflower strain.
Thats what I get for ordering when stoned.


----------



## Mutt (Apr 29, 2011)

If you don't mind setting an alarm clock, ruining your entire social life for three months. You can leave em out 12 and put them in a closet 12. LOL I did it once. 90 day grow LOL PITA too :doh:
I have no life LOL


----------



## jethro (Apr 29, 2011)

Nah, I'll just have to try my patience & wait till Fall for a nice crop.


----------

